# Forellenteig selbermachen????



## T12iumpH (5. April 2005)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob das Thema schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber ich dadrüber nichts gefunden.
Und zwar geht es darum das ich schon ein paar mal gehört habe, das man auch fängigen Forellenteig selbermachen kann....#c 
Ich habe es langsam echt satt für die kleinen Power Bait Dosen 5 € und mehr zu zahlen. Also wenn jemand eins zwei gute Tipps für mich hat, würd ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Wenn das Zeug nicht unbedingt schwimmen können muß ist das Problem schnell behoben. Normalen Weißbrotteig mit Flavours versehen und dann Glitter und Farbpigmente (gibt´s im Bastelladen) vermischen. Extrem zäh wird der Teig wenn man Honig oder eine gekochte Kartoffel dazu gibt und den Teig über Nacht in eine Plastiktüte gibt. 
Sardinen oder Krabbenaromen kommen dem normalen Forellenteig sehr nahe.


----------



## muddyliz (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm
Insbesondere den Forelli-Teig kann ich dir empfehlen, ist sehr fängig.


----------



## T12iumpH (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## Gunni77 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Hallo

Ansonsten:

Forelle, Mixer, Paniermehl, Ei ---> Forellenteig ---> Braten Forellenfrikadelle

Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht anders, ich habe gerade meine 5 Minuten :m 

Gruß


----------



## muddyliz (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*



> Forelle, Mixer, Paniermehl, Ei ---> Forellenteig ---> Braten Forellenfrikadelle


Fleischwolf ist besser als Mixer.
Du hast die Gewürze vergessen
und die leckere Sesamkruste.


----------



## DanielV64 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Forellenpellets malen+ein Ei, vermengen und Fertig.
Fängt ganz gut. Nicht vergessen mit Pellets anzufüttern das erhöht ungemein deine Fangchancen.
Petri Daniel


----------



## Bondex (7. April 2005)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

@DanielV64
in den meisten Forellenpuffs ist das Anfüttern aber meist verboten


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

ich erneuer mal das thema. hab forellenpellets genommen , der teig war schon ganz gut, aber seit dem ich das ei dazu gemacht habe ist ds nur noch baggermatsch.

mfg


----------



## nibbler001 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Dann wars zu viel Ei.

Mach ma n 1-3 Teelöffel Alaun dazu und stells über Nacht in Kühlschrank.

DAnn sollte es die PB konsitenz haben


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Dann wars zu viel Ei.
> 
> Mach ma n 1-3 Teelöffel Alaun dazu und stells über Nacht in Kühlschrank.
> 
> DAnn sollte es die PB konsitenz haben



alaun was das denn ? und wo bekomme ich das
mfg


----------



## celler (7. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

die tante google weiß doch alles.........

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaune


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

ja was das ist weiss ich jetzt auch. aber wo bekomme ich das.


----------



## TRANSformator (7. August 2009)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja was das ist weiss ich jetzt auch. aber wo bekomme ich das.



Ich würde es mal in der Apotheke versuchen. Sowas wird zum Beispiel zur Herstellung solcher Blutstillerstifte verwendet. Kann mir daher gut vorstellen, dass die Apotheke sowas besitzt.

Solltest du es irgendwo bekommen, würde mich das auch interessieren.
Gruß


----------



## Bug (5. September 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich erneuer mal das thema. hab forellenpellets genommen , der teig war schon ganz gut, aber seit dem ich das ei dazu gemacht habe ist ds nur noch baggermatsch.
> 
> mfg




Ja Mischungsverhätnis is alles. 
Das Mit dem wasser würd ich eh lassen, wenn ihr wirklich Teig machen wollt der schwimmt und sich nicht auflöst solltet ihr Speiseöl nemen das is leichter als wasser und verbindet sich auch nicht mit selbigen. 
Zusätzlichen Auftrieb bekommt ihr mit Segemehl das man untermischt.

Ich persönlich benutze Frisches Fichtenholzsegemehl, das hat zwar einen starken Eingengeruch aber der hohe Harzanteil, der viele Etherische öhle enthält,(kennt mann auch als typischen Saunaduft) macht den teig über mehrere wochen haltbar. Falls man frische harztropfen an Fichtenholz findet kann man das auch super mit einkneten. 

mittlerweile is Trout bait aber so günstig das der aufwand, sich finanziell nich lohnt.
Aber das gefühl mit selbst hergestelltm Köder zu fangen is einfach besser

Ps wenn ich tatsechlich mal Leer ausgegangen binn. Dippe ich den teig in Tierblut vom metzger das Fängt immer. Egal ob Forelle, Hecht, Zander ja sogar Waller und Karpfen sind heimiche Blutsauger.

Viel spass beim testen.:m


----------



## FischesindFutter (29. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Das mit dem Alaun würd ich lassen

das zeug ist schädlich für Gewässer und jegliche Gewässerorganismen. Ist auch mit dem entsprechenden Warnhinweis gekennzeichnet...


----------



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig selbermachen????*

Wie ist das Rezept von dieser Freenetseite auf Seite 1? Da steht nämlich das der Domain abgelaufen ist oder sowas...


----------

